
Gen Z is using this $20/year Instagram alternative because it doesn't have ads - unclebucknasty
https://www.businessinsider.com/photo-editing-app-vsco-x-tops-one-million-subscribers-2018-6
======
notjtrig
You would think self hosted solutions would be more popular with so called
influences.

